# OHIP Cards



## heldo (Jun 27, 2010)

When we arrive in Canada we are staying at a holiday home for the first 6 weeks so won't have any bills/official documents in our name for that address. Does anyone know if we can still apply for OHIP card start our 3 month waiting period while at this address or do we have to wait until we have a more permanent address. Thanks.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

heldo said:


> When we arrive in Canada we are staying at a holiday home for the first 6 weeks so won't have any bills/official documents in our name for that address. Does anyone know if we can still apply for OHIP card start our 3 month waiting period while at this address or do we have to wait until we have a more permanent address. Thanks.


You have to wait 3 months before you can apply for your OHIP card, so it's not an issue.


----------



## heldo (Jun 27, 2010)

*3 month wait*

I had been told previously that we can apply for it as soon as we arrive and have an address but that there is a 3 month waiting period from application for it to be valid. Is this not the case? 

Do you know - if I apply after 3 months does it become valid immediately or do I still have a 3 month wait from time of application? Thanks.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

heldo said:


> I had been told previously that we can apply for it as soon as we arrive and have an address but that there is a 3 month waiting period from application for it to be valid. Is this not the case?
> 
> Do you know - if I apply after 3 months does it become valid immediately or do I still have a 3 month wait from time of application? Thanks.


Some websites seem to suggest you apply as soon as you land (or have status), both my wife and brother-in-law tried this, and the officer working sent them away. So, who knows, maybe its discretionary. Regardless, your elegiablility for coverage starts 3 months after you land, not three months after you apply. Wait until you have your permanent address, and then apply.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

As far as I'm concerned most people file their application as soon as they land, and that's what I would do. The clerk should not be permitted to refuse you.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> As far as I'm concerned most people file their application as soon as they land, and that's what I would do. The clerk should not be permitted to refuse you.


The fact remains, the start date for three months is landing, so not application, if the OP does not have the required documentation at landing, it doesn't matter. Wait until they have the documentation, and then apply.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

G-Mo said:


> The fact remains, the start date for three months is landing, so not application, if the OP does not have the required documentation at landing, it doesn't matter. Wait until they have the documentation, and then apply.


If, hypothetically, they were to "land" tomorrow Sunday October 2nd, they would then have the necessary documentation to substantiate their status and consequently, they could attend at a Service Ontario office on Monday morning to apply for OHIP and begin the three month waiting period. If, by any chance, they encountered problems they would have time to rectify before the three month period ends.


----------

